
I Setup a Monitor in My Room and Why It's Awesome - joshternyak
https://joshternyak.com/monitor-setup/
======
joshternyak
Ever since schools have been closed due, I've had much more time to code and
write.

Online school only takes me 1-2 hours every morning. Before, school in-person
before quarantine took at least 11 hours out of my day, leaving me with little
time to do what I love (coding, writing, building).

Doing school online and at home isn't the main focus of this article. The main
focus is that I setup a monitor in my room and it's helped me get a LOT done.

